# ITunes mit IPod syncronisieren?



## MSAB (25. Oktober 2007)

Moinmoin,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen:
Also mein PC hat vor'n paar Tagen komplett gecrasht, sodass alle meine Daten und Lieder, die ich auf dem PC hatte, weg sind. 

Jetzt habe ich hier ne leere ITunes-Datenbank, aber natürlich noch nen vollen IPod. Wenn ich den IPod jetzt syncronisieren lassen würde, würde ITunes ja alle Lieder vom IPod löschen und das wäre ja mehr als ärgerlich 

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, die Lieder vom IPod wieder in die ITunes-Datenbank zu laden?
Ich könnte ja rein theoretisch alle Lieder vom IPod manuell kopieren und einzeln hinzufügen. Da die da ja aber so schöne kryptische Namen haben wäre das bei mehreren hundert Songs doch ne Sau Arbeit...

Ich hab im Internet auch schon CopyTrans gefunden, aber die kostenlose Version ist leider auf 100 Lieder begrenzt. Und 15€ nur für diesen einen Zweck möchte ich nun auch nicht gerade ausgeben 

Bitte helft mir,
Mfg
MSAB


----------

